# Newtons Yarns - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://newtons.com/

Click on free patterns and choose.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Selected 2 patterns, quite lovely.

That said, when I attempted to find out price/availability of designated yarn for the patterns, was unable to find the yarn listed on either pattern. Makes it rather difficult to try to locate an alternate yarn if you can't find out weight, yardage, etc.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice site thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

How I wish I lived in the USA!!! ( but only when these bargains appear)


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I do not get a site that has a "free patterns" section.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I do not get a site that has a "free patterns" section.


I almost missed it too- and it was in plain sight. I looked at the top for a link, and almost missed the large box on the left side that said "free patterns".


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for the link. I have marked my calendar as this store is few miles from my place.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

says 1000 yards 100% rayon for one patter the rose jacket...use 7 needles and number of stitches for gauge.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> Selected 2 patterns, quite lovely.
> 
> That said, when I attempted to find out price/availability of designated yarn for the patterns, was unable to find the yarn listed on either pattern. Makes it rather difficult to try to locate an alternate yarn if you can't find out weight, yardage, etc.


I downloaded the "Nevada Scarf" and a very nice chart of their yarns with weight and yardage was included. I think this may help you.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

you can always call or email them for the weight, yardage, etc.; let us know if this works.


----------



## Grandma70 (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought yarn for a shawl they had in their booth at Stitches South months ago. They promised me the pattern would be posted. It still has not been posted. I have emailed and called. Still no results. Their customer service is nil. Buyer Beware!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thanx for the warning....


----------

